# [planning thread] TPU/WCG Kreij Memorial 2017 Crunching Challenge



## Norton (May 11, 2017)

Hey Team,

Time for a new Challenge


We've opened a Team Challenge at WCG starting on *5/18/2017*

*TechPowerUp! Kreij Memorial 2017*
We have opened this challenge in memory of our dear friend and moderator, lost to cancer, to help bring awareness of the good work that crunching and folding does to help research to fight cancer and disease.

Link:
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=8408



Spoiler: Details:













Now to do some planning.

*Will there be prizes for Team members who participate?*

*Absolutely!* 

*Grand Prize:
EVGA GTX980ti Kingpin* with *Bitspower waterblock* (also includes Kingpin air cooler) donated by @the54thvoid

*More Prizes:
- X58/Xeon Cruncher Combo* donated by @Norton
EVGA Sli3 X58 mobo/L5639 Xeon (hex core)/3x2GB of Kingston HyperX T1 2250 ram
*- 2600k Cruncher Combo* donated by @Norton
- Intel DH67 mobo/2600k/2x2GB ram (includes a spare i5-2400)
- *2x $25 paypal gifts* donated by @Norton

*We have more items coming in and additional donations are welcome*

What else?

We want to hear from you. Post your comments and thoughts in this thread.


----------



## stevorob (May 11, 2017)

Oh man, another challenge.  Sign me up.


----------



## Caring1 (May 11, 2017)

I'm in, I'll be crunching anyway


----------



## manofthem (May 11, 2017)

Its warming up in this joint, but I'll be crunching as much as I can, aka full throttle! 

And props to @Norton and @the54thvoid on those stellar prize donations!


----------



## stinger608 (May 11, 2017)

Holy cow!!!!! This is frigging awesome!!!!

You know me, I'll be all in. 

Wow @Norton , two complete combos for this challenge is an amazing donation brother!!!   

Yet another insane donation from @the54thvoid !!!!!!!!!!! A 980Ti is just amazing!!!!!      That is a folder from hell!!!


----------



## infrared (May 11, 2017)

Awesome! Bring it on!  Thanks @Norton, @the54thvoid and any future donors!


----------



## the54thvoid (May 11, 2017)

Thanks @Norton for his tireless work.  It's good to have someone you can trust across the big blue.  I donate partly because he's such a good guy (and because I'm too selfish to crunch ).  Someone on the East Coast send him some beer.


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2017)

So who's ready for the challenge? 

Starting up on the 18th... @Norton is that the 18th at 00:00 utc time?


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2017)

manofthem said:


> So who's ready for the challenge?
> 
> Starting up on the 18th... @Norton is that the* 18th at 00:00 utc time*?


Yes sir- *5/17 @ 8pm in the Eastern US*

21 Teams are already signed up 

*If anyone wants to donate any items to the prize pool or needs a hand getting a rig running please post here or drop me a PM 

UPDATE- we have another cruncher combo available *donated by @twilyth *- details soon *


----------



## manofthem (May 13, 2017)

I'll be up and running in full force. 


Also,
*
Friendly reminder*: WCG will be crossing over to IBM cloud on May 15th, and is expected to last up to 48hrs. Please ensure your rigs have a sizeable buffer to avoid running out of work during that time period; if a large buffer is something you don't like, you can always decrease the buffer back once communication is back up 

 WCG News post


----------



## 4x4n (May 13, 2017)

Will be going full speed for the challenge but I'll likely cut back some as the weather gets warmer. Although its been raining for 6 months here so who knows when it will spring/summer will happen. 

All I have to offer up is a 2x4gb set of ram to upgrade the combo.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 14, 2017)

ive put the Kreij memorial PC's CPU to work Crunching to see how She handles a consistent 100% load while performing daily tasks , browsing, Youtube, netflix, etc. Cant even tell WCG is running.  Im hoping to put my Xeon to work for the TPU challenge, ive been away for a while due to life changes. Good luck to all.



Spoiler: Memorial CPU Crunching away ;)











Not bad..... 50 watts at 100% cpu load + other tasks


----------



## Hugis (May 15, 2017)

Thanks to @Norton and @the54thvoid very generous guys!
Im ready (wish i had more cores etc have upped the buffer to 3days on the pcs)


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 15, 2017)

ive tested a few of my devices, and although i still have a few Pc's to go, all is well, and ready to contribute (limited as my contribution may be ) towards the upcoming Challenge .

*ive got my Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 in the fridge Currently.*....  keeps the battery cool




Spoiler: One of these things is NOT like the others..


----------



## sneekypeet (May 15, 2017)

@Norton, you have a PM sir for donated goods!


----------



## HammerON (May 15, 2017)

Thanks Captain Norton for organizing the challenge
And thanks to all that donate!!!


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> @Norton, you have a PM sir for donated goods!


Replied! 


HammerON said:


> Thanks Captain Norton for organizing the challenge
> And thanks to all that donate!!!




Will have an update to the prize pool posted this evening


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2017)

*UPDATE!!!
*
Here's the updated list of challenge prizes for TPU Team members who participate 
*
Grand Prize:
EVGA GTX980ti Kingpin* with *Bitspower waterblock* (also includes Kingpin air cooler) donated by @the54thvoid

*Cruncher Combos (5 total):
- X58/Xeon Cruncher Combo* donated by @Norton
  - EVGA Sli3 X58 mobo/L5639 Xeon (hex core)/3x2GB of Kingston HyperX T1 2250 ram
*combo pulled due to stability issues with cpu- will donate it to a future challenge
* - X58/Xeon Cruncher Combo* *(2)*donated by @XZero450
  - EVGA Sli3 X58 mobo/X5660 Xeon (hex core)/3x2GB DDR3 1600/Enermax Liqtech 120x AIO
*- 2600k Cruncher Combo* donated by @Norton
  - Intel DH67 mobo/2600k/2x2GB ram (includes a spare i5-2400)
*- i7-860/P55 Cruncher Combo* donated by @T-Bob
   - EVGA P55 FTW mobo/i7-860/2x2GB ram
*- FM2/APU Cruncher Combo* donated by @twilyth
 - MSI A88XM-E45 mobo/A10-6700 APU/16GB ram

*More Prizes:
- Tesoro Ecalibur SE Spectrum gaming keyboard* donated by @sneekypeet
*- HyperX Pulsefire FPS gaming mouse* donated by @sneekypeet
*- 2x $25 paypal gifts* donated by @Norton
*- 1x $25 paypal gifts* donated by @Bow

*Game Giveaway-* *details TBA

We have more items coming in and additional donations are welcome

Thanks to all of the donators and supporters for this challenge!!!  *


----------



## stinger608 (May 16, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> @Norton, you have a PM sir for donated goods!




You're frigging amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## yotano211 (May 16, 2017)

Once again @Norton, I'll pick up the shipping costs if I can, I'm sure I still can.


----------



## Norton (May 17, 2017)

*UPDATE!!!

Another Cruncher Combo has been added! 

- X58/Xeon Cruncher Combo* *(2)*donated by @XZero450
- EVGA Sli3 X58 mobo/X5660 Xeon (hex core)/3x2GB DDR3 1600/Enermax Liqtech 120x AIO

*NOTE-* Challenge starts in less than 24 hrs- Challenge thread will be launched tomorrow at some point. Will try not to make it too late but work has been extremely busy this week


----------



## Norton (May 18, 2017)

*Challenge thread is open- head over here to show your support:*

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...hru-5-26-crunch-fold-with-tpu-and-win.233416/


----------

